# Solved: Encoding in Windows Live Mail 2011



## 26Paul20 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen:

How does one fix a default language,i.e. English(Windows), in the message displays of Windows Live Mail 2011?

The default in the download is English(Western Europe) and any change defaults to this Encoding language upon reloading.

Best wishes,

26Paul20


----------



## userboy (Dec 15, 2010)

I see this is marked "solved", but see no solution. Here it is, anyway:

Options|Mail...|Read|[Fonts] International Settings

Select the default font encoding of your choice (mine is currently "Unicode (UTF-8)"), check "Use default encoding for all incoming messages", click on OK, and then on OK again. All done.


----------



## 26Paul20 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks to userboy for his completely described solution.

26Paul20


----------

